# Images with Messages



## David H (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## David H (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## David H (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## David H (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2012)

HAHA like the last 1


----------



## David H (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## David H (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## David H (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## David H (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## cherrypie (Feb 12, 2012)

I think they are all great.  Thank you David.


----------



## David H (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## David H (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## David H (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## David H (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## HelenP (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll start with a serious one............






xx


----------



## HelenP (Feb 12, 2012)

And now a touch of humour........






 

xx


----------



## David H (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## David H (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## David H (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## David H (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## HelenP (Feb 20, 2012)

David H said:


>



That reminds me of the old saying:

"*Happiness is not having what you like, but liking what you have*"

xx


----------

